# Have you had early battery replacement and replaced your negative battery cable



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

In http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...y-early-factory-battery-replace-problems.html, @theonlyphoenix made an assertion that the smart charging system in the Cruze is responsible for some of the early battery death's we've seen. Later in the thread he makes a comment that the RVC paired with bad cables may be the culprit and that the older dumb charging systems wouldn't have cared. 

GM issued http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...al-coverage-14311-negative-battery-cable.html to deal with other odd electrical gremlins.

Thus this poll.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I voted - I haven't replaced either my battery or negative power cable.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Add "replaced battery outside of B2B"?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Jim Frye said:


> Add "replaced battery outside of B2B"?


I had a B2b and opted to buy my own battery since the original seemed to be crap I didn't want to need one in another 2 years. 

For the first 1.5 years my car had random CELs, service stabilitrac, and many other DIC messages. I replaced my battery with a Die Hard AGM and at the time found a few loose ground connections, the loosest one was near the headlight. It's been 75,000 miles and almost 3 years and I have not had any other weird electrical issues. 

I put my original battery in an old tractor that sat all winter long, **** thing fired right up in the spring. Not sure my issues were ever battery related, but caused by those loose grounds I found.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> Add "replaced battery outside of B2B"?


Over what time period? I considered adding this pair of options but couldn't figure out the time period to use. I chose the B2B because that's what the OEM battery is warranted for. If someone can give a reasonable time period I'll be more than happy to add this.


----------



## theonlypheonix (Oct 8, 2015)

I think you should add the categories of DIC voltage display of < 11.9 v, 
random dead battery for no apparent reasons, and any other battery cable 
replacements or repairs.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

obermd said:


> If someone can give a reasonable time period I'll be more than happy to add this.


Three years? While that's the same time as B2B, a person can "mile out" of B2B in less than 3 years. Beyond 3 years, I'm not sure as I'd call it "early".


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Use time, not mileage.......battery life is same as us......death begins on the born date.....grim but true.

Rob


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Robby said:


> Use time, not mileage.......battery life is same as us......death begins on the born date.....grim but true.
> 
> Rob


Will do if I can figure out how to change the text of the poll questions. Good point.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Over 4 years and 166k, I have replaced neither.

As a matter of fact, the only "repair" items I have had to replace out of warranty are two PCV valve covers, a thermostat gasket, a turbo oil feed line, and a water outlet.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

UpstateNYBill said:


> Over 4 years and 166k, I have replaced neither.
> 
> As a matter of fact, the only "repair" items I have had to replace out of warranty are two PCV valve covers, a thermostat gasket, a turbo oil feed line, and a water outlet.


I do believe you can get another 4 years with a few more bits and pieces .


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

brian v said:


> I do believe you can get another 4 years with a few more bits and pieces .


Except I am allowed to run it only another 10 months if I want to be reimbursed through work.


----------



## pL2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm just about out of B2B (just under 33k). I've replaced nothing and had no electrical issues. My sense is that this is one of the many improvements they made by the time the 14's came out.


----------



## chaser x (Sep 3, 2012)

I wonder if i can still get a new battery free under warranty? mine getting weak had my cruze since 2012.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

chaser x said:


> I wonder if i can still get a new battery free under warranty? mine getting weak had my cruze since 2012.


Nope. It would be under B2B.


----------

